# anyone have a dog with heart disease?



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The lady who rescued Snorkels has a dog who is now in the final stages of mitral valve disease - very enlarged heart blocking his trachea, cough, fast breath, lungs filling up. He just went on the really strong heart meds and it doesn't seem like he will make it much longer.

Snorkels also has mitral valve disease. She isn't on medications yet but her heart is enlarged enough to make her cough when she drinks water or barks alot. And she gets tired fast. But no water in the lungs, etc. and she runs and is very bouncy and with the raw food and the laser therapy she's been so healthy I've kind of put her heart problems out of my head.

At my last vet visit, my vet raised her heart murmer from a 2 to a 3. Which means it's getting worse.

Do they always suffer with lungs filling up with water, unable to take a breath, etc. when they die with this disease? Anyone have a dog that didn't suffer at the end? Or didn't die of heart disease at all? i have asked the vets what to expect and of course none of them will say. 

And yes, I blame this on improper dental care and bad food. It's the reason she only has four teeth - 12 years old on dry food and no teeth cleanings. I am sure the huge infection that raged in her mouth for years damaged her heart.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh no not Snorkels, poor old girl. I hate people. I sure do hope she has a few more good years I just love her. Well I think we all know by now that I am a sucker for old dogs. I can't help you on it as I have never had a dog with it, yet anyway. But she sounds like she's doing well so don't worry about it yet.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks. Just having a moment of panic when I read about this other poor little dog. Since this lady rescues, she gets some dogs with health problems due to pure neglect. She has one poor baby who with some crate rest and proper meds wouldn't be pretty much paralyzed in the rear.

I've never had a dog with heart problems before. I guess when Snorkels' cardiologist was talking to me about water on the lungs etc. it was all theory until I read about this poor little dog who can't breathe because his heart is so huge and his lungs filling up. So I wonder if I'm looking at her future. I'm also wondering if giving all those really strong drugs with alot of side effects is worth it.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm sure you can't help but think about it. I guess you'll do what you have to when and if it comes down to it. Hopefully not to soon. My first basset hound Sweet Pea had cancer and it moved to her lungs. She was having a hard time breathing and panicked one night, that's when I knew it was time.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I think how it ends has more to do with the owner than anything. I have seen a lot of people who do not want to euthanize. They put it off until the dog can barely breathe and is in a constant state of panic. I've seen other people who decide to put their dog down as soon a signs start to progress. I think it is important to decide ahead of time how far you will let things go.

Of course, many dogs live out a normal life with some degree of heart disease. Snorkels may never have any major problems.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

werecatrising said:


> I think how it ends has more to do with the owner than anything. I have seen a lot of people who do not want to euthanize. They put it off until the dog can barely breathe and is in a constant state of panic. I've seen other people who decide to put their dog down as soon a signs start to progress. I think it is important to decide ahead of time how far you will let things go.
> 
> Of course, many dogs live out a normal life with some degree of heart disease. Snorkels may never have any major problems.


After reading your thread, it makes me feel bad for even worrying about it right now when it's not happened yet.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

When I adopted a greyhound he had four impacted teeth had to have them pulled and he went on a pulse thing with antibiotics they never said anything about his heart, just that the meds would keep infection down....He lived till 14 and 6months old. He was the sweetest.

Hope your doggy is ok


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> When I adopted a greyhound he had four impacted teeth had to have them pulled and he went on a pulse thing with antibiotics they never said anything about his heart, just that the meds would keep infection down....He lived till 14 and 6months old. He was the sweetest.
> 
> Hope your doggy is ok


yes, Snorkels was doing that pulse thing also with antibiotics until she started raw food. Doesn't need it any more, thank goodness. 

I think the mouth issues affect internal organs when a dog has had advanced periodontis for a long time without treatment, it gets into their bloodstream, and the infection travels throughout the body. 

Not to mention the horrible pain as their teeth rot out.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

*heart disease*

Our vet just told us that our girl -husky-her name is Cupid and she is 15 yrs.old,that she has devloped a heart condition,and while i was looking for info i came across this natural support called hearty-heart and there is 94 reviews from people about the product,it can be found at pet wellbeing.com if anyone wants to look into it.


----------

